# Also: Question about my Cat's breed



## rdockery_3 (Aug 25, 2017)

He is actually my 6 year old son's cat. We just picked up about a month ago and I was amazed at his personality how well he does with my son and how he'll follow us around everywhere. Its almost like we have a puppy. He also has a very shiny beautiful coat. I looked around online and came across Bombay cats. I know that it is extremely rare that we have come across a Bombay, but I thought I'd see what some other people thought who know more about it than me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful DHS (domestic short hair) cat! As you said, probably impossible that he's a Bombay mix, but I'm partial to black kitties and he's gorgeous.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Purebred cats make up such a tiny percentage of the total cat population, it's quite possible for a cat to have no pure breeds whatsoever in it's lineage.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What an adorable little face he has! How old is he?


----------



## LovingFurballs (Oct 6, 2017)

To be absolutely certain whether a black cat is a Bombay or not, you have to know its parents and grandparents. It is fun to think you have a Bombay if he looks, sounds, feels, and acts like one, but he could be a mix of breeds that together create the appearance of the breed.


----------

